# Issues with 1980ish Kawasaki 400 Prairie



## michiganTony (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, and thank you in advance for looking into this for me. My gf brought over her 400 and it runs perfect when it wants to. for the most part is runs fantastic but some days it chokes and pukes when you goose it (get on it), and other times (for days) it runs just fine... any ideas as to what is going on ?... also, she ses the cooling fan constantly runs, draining the battery.. any ideas as to how to fix that as well ?..... my bad, im a carpenter and I have zero mechanical skills so I have no idea how to diagnose these problems, but Im sure I can replace a filter ? or a switch ?..... maybe.... 

thank you ?... 

if this post is somehow not allowed.... sorry..


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Carb needs cleaning


----------



## Zach Howell (Mar 23, 2017)

For the problems with throttle performance, ......


Drain all the gas out of the tank.
Remove and replace the fuel filter. 
Remove the carburetor, assuming it isn't fuel injected.
Clean all of the passageways, jets, etc on the carburetor. Use a thin wire and run it through everything. And spray carb clean through all the passageways when done. 
Make sure the float is fully operational. Reinstall the carb and see if that helps.
For the problem with the fan...


Electrical problems are not my forte.
Check fuses to make sure they're good.
I would see if there is a thermostat that controls the cooling fan.
If there is which I would assume there would be. Replace the thermostat.
If the fan doesn't have a thermostat try replacing the fan.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

On my 96 sportsman 400 my fan was always jacked up. I just wired in a toggle switch so I can manually turn it on and off.


----------

